# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  ظاهر گرافیکی برنامه

## mehran_337

با سلام
از اونجاییکه فکر می کنم گرافیک خوب در برنامه قش به سزایی داره و می تونه کاربر را مشتاق تر به استفاده از برنامه بکند تصمیم گرفتم در این تاپیک موضوعاتی را در زمینه اینترفیس برنامه های خودم مطرح کنم باشد تا از این طریق از تجربیات دوستان هم بهره مند شویم . 

ورود به برنامه :
اولین تصویری که کاربر در اجرای برنامه شما مشاهده می کند تاثیر بسزایی در تایید برنامه دارد . از انجایی که هر سیستمی در ابتدا شروع به ریست شدن می کند برنامه های کاربردی هم باید ریست داشته باشند و در ابتدا شروع می کند به بالاآمدن. این فرصت خوبی است تا :
1 – با صفحه گرافیکی زیبا ، خودتان را معرفی کنید.
2 –آرم و لوگوی شرکت تولید کننده را نمایش دهید.
3 – به کاربر خوشآمد بگوئید.
4 – برای برنامه خود یک استاندارد با کلاس بالا بسازید.
5 – از همه مهمتر فرصتی است تا برنامه را بازنگری کنید . ( چک کردن جداول – قفل برنامه – تاریخ – خرابی ها – رکوردهای تکراری و خالی و ...)
چنانچه فرمها مستطیل نباشد شاید بیشتر مورد توجه کاربر قرار گیرد مثلا خود فرم یک آرم بزرگ باشد که در زمینه تغییر شکل فرمها نیز می توانید از کلاسهای ساخته شده در این زمینه استفاده کنید .
از تصاویر متحرک مانند gif آماده یا فلشهای تولید شده نیز استفاده شود به زیبایی کار کمک می کند . 
نمایش یک روند عملیاتی برای خبردار شد کاربر از اینکه چه زمانی باید منتظر بماند نیز مهم است .
 
از شی progressbar برای نمایش این روند باید استفاده نمود .
البته کلاسهای زیادی هم در این زمینه نوشته شده و پروگرسبارهای زیبا و جدیدتری تولید شده اند . اما چنانچه بخواهید می توانید به همراه یک عکس دلخواه فقط با تغییر پهنای شی (width) روند عملیات را به کاربر نشان دهید . 

 

چنانچه تمایل داشته باشید و این مبحث برایتان جالب باشد در پستهای بعدی از فرم های اصلی برنامه توضیحاتی خواهم داد ...

----------


## ashkan_gorg

سلام آقا مهران بحث خیلی جالبی رو شروع کردین ولی از این فرم ها زیاد استفاده نمیکنم آخه نمیدونم چه جوری  از progressbar استفاده کنم ولی همیشه ظاهر فرم همیشه تاثیر گذار بوده در انتخاب مشتری من که دنبال میکنم این بحث رو چون خیلی برام جالبه که چیزی یاد بگیرم

----------


## kia1349

خيلي خوبه.ادامه بديد محسن جان

----------


## shamim_41

با تشکر از آقا مهران عزیز
ما هم منتظر ادامه بحث می مانیم

----------


## mehran_337

پس از اجرای لودینگ برنامه اولی بخشی که در اکثر برنامه ها مشاهده خواهد شد بخش دریافت شناسه و رمز عبور کاربر خواهد بود.
از آنجایی که جز فرمهای اولیه می باشد اکثرا بر مبنای طراحی کلیه فرمهای برنامه پیاده سازی می شود و کاربر انتظار دارد فرم ورود هر شکلی که دارد بقیه فرمها هم به همان صورت خواهد بود . 
طراحی این فرم می تواند در حین سادگی ظرافتهای خاص خود را نیز داشته باشد . مثلا می توان با یک shape بصورت تم xp و استفاده از آیکن در غالب ترکیبی کلاسیک – xp style با دکمه های ساده فرم خاصی برای کاربر طراحی نمود :

 
در تصویر فوق با استفاده از خاصیت picture توسط یک عکس بصورت کریستالی درآمده و در caption عنوان و کلید میانبر نیز ذکر گردیده است .

در یک مرحله بالاتر می توان روی دکمه ها بیشتر کار نمود و تمام دکمه ها را بر اساس تصاویر طراحی شده بدون caption قرار داد :

 
در بعضی از موارد می توان رنگ فرم را بهمراه رنگ بک گراند کل کار یکی کرد و تصویر دلخواه را طراحی نمود یعنی استفاده از خاصیت استتار به شیوه همرنگی با محیط :

 
تغییرات بیشتر با همان دو نوع دکمه ای که در بالا تشریح شد بهمراه اسکین :
و در نهایت :



در پست بعدی فرم اصلی برنامه را بهمراه منو ها و ابزارها ارسال خواهم کرد . البته بعد از خوندن نظرات شما ...

----------


## IC_prog

لطفا در مورد شئی progressbar توضیح دهید.

----------


## rahro

مرسي محسن جان.
من معمولا از گذاشتن اسكين تو فرومها پرهيز ميكنم براي اينكه معمولا تو XP به پائين به مشكل بر ميخورند و حافظه كم ميارند. 
ادامه بده منتظريم.

----------


## mehran_337

> مرسي محسن جان.
> من معمولا از گذاشتن اسكين تو فرومها پرهيز ميكنم براي اينكه معمولا تو XP به پائين به مشكل بر ميخورند و حافظه كم ميارند. 
> ادامه بده منتظريم.


بله اما اگر پایبند به گرافیک هستید و اصرار دارید که برنامه اسکینی داشته باشه می تونید تایتلبار فرم و با همه محتویاتش بردارید و از بک گراندی شبیه سازی شده استفاده کنید . 

و اما در مورد پروگرسبار :
از مسیر tools\option\control و انتخاب آیتم activex از لیست موجود گزینه microsoft progressbar را انتخاب کنید و به فرم اضافه کنید .
این شی خاصیت value دارد که همان خاصیتی است که درصد عملیاتی را می خواهیم با آن نمایش دهیم.
در ساده ترین حالت عملیاتی را می خواهیم روی یک جدول انجام دهیم :

thisform.progres.value = 0
select tablname
recAll = reccount()
scan
دستورات ...
thisform.progres.value = (recno() / recAll) * 100
endscan

----------


## mehran_337

مقدار فوق همیشه بصورت درصد روند عملیاتی است . 
البته اگر جداول بیشتری بررسی های متنوعی داشته باشد اینکار کمی پیچیده تر است اما سلیقه ای .
مثلا در پست اول ابن تاپیک به لودینگ اتوماسیون پایانه های کشور نگاه کنید . 3 عمل باید بر روی جداول مختلف انجام بگیره . 
من ترجیح دادم این سه عمل و در سمت راست بنوسیم ( آماده سازی جداول ، باز سازی ... )
و کنار هر کدوم یک ضربدر بزارم یعنی باید انجام بشه و پروگرسبار من سه بار پر می شه و خالی می شه و پس از هر پر شدنی ( یعنی 100درصد و اتمام کار) اون ضربدر تبدیل به تیک می شه یعنی اون مرحله کار به اتمام رسید.
اما در هر مرحله هم باید چندین جدول بررسی بشه . پس برای نوارو به تعداد جداول تقسیم می کنم . مثلا اگه 5 تا جدول داشته باشم هر جدولی فقط 20 درصد نوارو پر می کنه.
ممکنه شما بخواهید از این شی بیرون حلقه استفاده کنید مثلا 3 دستور کلی دارید :

thisform.progres.value = 0
dele all for ...
thisform.progres.value = 30
replace all  ...1
thisform.progres.value = 60
replace all ...2
thisform.progres.value = 100


به هر حال روشها متفاوت و بسته به نوع کاربرد می باشد . از لحاظ ظاهری هم که عرض کردم هم خود ویندوز این شی را دارد  که برای استفاده باید mscom   را در سیستم کاربر کپی کنید . هم کلاسهای متعدد و زیبا و متنوعی برای این شی نوشته شده است و خودتان هم می توانید با تغییر پهنای یک عکس پروگرسبار شخصی داشته باشید ...

----------


## هادی-محمد

مبحث بسيار زيبائي را آغاز نموده ايد بي صبرانه منتظر ادامه مطالب مي باشيم

----------


## mehran_337

و اما فرم اصلی برنامه .
صفحه ای که کاربر همیشه آن را پیش رو دارد و حتی در بعضی مواقع با روشن شدن کامپیوتر اجرا و با خاموش شدن آن برنامه تان بسته می شود یعنی استفاده دائمی از برنامه.
افراد دیگر ی هم به پشت سیستم سرک می کشند . پس صفحه اول می تواند مشتری برنامه شما را زیاد کند و متاسفانه خیلی ها برنامه ای را بخاطر ظاهر آن انتخاب می کنند.
برای صفحه اول ابتدا باید منوها مشخص شود . چنانچه تعداد گزینه ها زیاد بود که منو و در غیر اینصورت بهتر است از دکمه استفاده شود اما دکمه بصورت عکس جذابیت بیشتری به کار می دهد




و یا 




و یا



باید توجه داشته باشید در این مواقع هر شی ناهمگونی ممکن است از زیباییه کار بکاهد پس تا می توانید اجزای این صفحه را از اشیاء کلاسیک ویندوزی دور کنید . استفاده از تصاویری فلشی نیز توصیه می شود . 
تصاویر هایلایت نیز فراموش نشود مثلا باید برای هر دکمه 2 یا 3 عکس درنظر بگیرید تا با حرکت ماوس دکمه تغییر حالت دهد.
چنانچه برنامه نیازمند منو با گزینه های متعدد است با قرار دادن آیکنهای ریز کنار منوها به زیبایی برنامه بیفزایید.شاید قرار دادن تقویم و ساعت و مثلا جملات رندومی مانند : احادیث و سخنان بزرگان ، اشعار حافظ و دیگر شعرا و ... در زیر صفحه بصورت موزیانه برای کاربر جلوه خاصی داشته باشد.
با اضافه کردن پنلهایی مانند مشخصات کاربر و مشخصات سیستم و آیتمهای فردی برنامه  می توانید صفحه را از خالی بودن محافظت کنید.





*تکنیک :*

اگر نوشته ای بصورت عنواان در صفحه اول است و می خواهید داینامیک باشد یعنی خود کاربر تغییرش دهد همانند نام شرکت می توانید از سایه دار یا برجسته کنید .




در نوشته اول هفت LABEL در زیر LABEL اصلی قرار گرفته که هر کدام موقعیت مکانی نسبت به لیبل بالایی TOP+1 و LEFT+1 می باشد . 
در نوشته دوم دو لیبل هر دو بصورت DISABLE تعریف شده اند که لیبل زیر کمی پایین تر و متمایل به راست قرار دارد.
نوشته سوم دو لیبل بدون هیچ افکتی فقط به تغییر رنگ و تغییر موقعیت قرار گرفته اند.
حالا هر نوشته ای باشد این خاصیت اعمال می شود . فقط CAPTION ها را یکی کنید ...
حتما تولبار اختصاصی داشته باشید تا کاربر را برای پیدا گزینه های تودرتو نجات دهید . یه تولبار گرافیکی پر از عکسهای رنگی ژله ای و یا کریستالی به ابهت برنامه افزوده می شه و یا یه لوگوی تبلیغاتی متحرک وسط صفحه ...




برای لوسبازیهای بیشتر می تونید در گزینه تنظیمات تعیین رنگ بک گراند صفحه رو قرار بدید تا کل کار و مثل ویندوز تصویر بدید




البته خودم از کلاس تولبار استفاده نمی کنم یک کانتینر شامل تصویر درست می کنم در اینصورت قدرت مانور بیشتری جهت هایلایت تصاویرم دارم.( البته این روش منه اصراری به اجراش نیست)
برنامه های امروزی ظاهری وبی دارند بالاخص در دات نت پس بهتره از رنگ توسی به سفید مهاجرت کنید و صفحه تان را پنل بندی کنید .
خوبیه کانتینر اینه که اگه قراره صفحه اصلی قابلیت RESIZE داشته باشد می تونید با خاصیت ANCHOR موقعیت کار و حفظ کنید.




بعضی مواقع هم ممکنه کارهایی داشته باشید که مثل HELP کاملا اختصاصی باشه اما من ترجیح می دم خودم با فاکس درست کنم . زیباییش دست خودمه




بعضی وقتها هم فرمهایی داریم که مثل یه صفحه وبه . می تونید از PAGE FRAM استفاده کنید و خاصیت TABS رو بردارید .همه لیبلها هم مثل لینکهای وبی باشه :



در بعضی برنامه ها هم می تونید تماما با تصاویر فرمهای خوبی را بسازید اگر با دکمه های فلش مشکل دارید می تونید از تصاویر GIF متحرک برای دکمه ها استفاده کنید
همچنین استفاده از AGENT عروسکهای متنوعی رو در اختیارتون می زاره که بعنوان ASSISTANC کاربر و راهنمایی کنه . البته بیشتر جنبه تزئینی داره

----------


## mehran_337

دوستان نظرات خودشونو ارسال کنند . چنانچه نکته ای در این فرمها براشون مبهمه بگید تا توضیح بدم

----------


## rahro

سلام محسن جان 
 خيلي زحمت كشيدي , دستت درد نكنه 
 چند تا سوال 
 اول اينكه :آيا واقعا يه دونه تصوير به آخر مونده پيج فرمه(PAGE FRAM)؟! 
 دوم اينكه : تصوير آخر از كامند و ايمج استفاده كردي يا چيزديگه ست ؟
 سوم اينكه : اگر ممكنه چند تا نمونه بذار   :خجالت:

----------


## mehran_337

1 - مربع وسط که لیست نرم افزارها هست باید با انتخاب هر ایتم از سمت راست عوض می شد . از کانتینر استفاده کردم  و visble . ولی همش یک شی می رفت زیر اونیکی و اعصابم و خرد کرد. جناب حسین زاده که الان مدتیست غیبت کبری دارند منو راهنمایی کرد و گفت از پیج فرم استفاده کنو تب ها را حذف کن.حالا هر کدوم از گزینه های سمت راست کلیک بشه تب عوض می شه
2 - تصویر آخر فقط ایمیجه . هیچکدوم کامند نیست.
3 - یه کم فرصت بده . فرمهارو می دم

----------


## mehran_337

خب . فرمی که در رابطه با سوال اولی مطرح شد آپلود می کنم چیزی کم داشت بگو

----------


## mehran_337

و اما فرم دوم . صفحه اولیه فیزیک هالیدی .
پدرم دراومد تا تونستم این فرم و بطور مجزا براتون درست کنم . در این فرم هم با نحوه استفاده از عکس بصورت دکمه به سه حالت متحرک آشنا میشید و همچنین استفاد از gif و مهمتر از همه همون agent که آدمک انیشتین هست کامل براتون بصورت سورس گذاشتم.
توسط یه تایمر هم بعضی صفحات بصورت متحرک باز می شه که در این فرم خواهید دید.

برنامه با حجم 4 مگ از  این لینک  دریافت کنید


از دوستانی همچون برادر اسماعیلی تقاضا می شود از این تقاضا ها که می خواهند بنمایند خودشان را جای طرف بگذارند  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rezamim

یه سئوال : وقتی تصویری رو برای زمینه فرم اصلی انتخاب میکنید ، سرعت لود شدن فرم کم نمیشه ؟
ضمنا شکل فرم مربوط به مدیریت تعمیرگاه و دفتر مالی سال 85 رو خیلی خیلی دوست دارم. ( البته قسمت بالاشو )
اگه میشه توضیح بده چه جوری اینکارو درست کردی و باز هم اگه میشه بگو این آیکن های خشکلو از کجا گیر میاری. من که چند تا سی دی آیکون گرفتم ولی همشون افتضاح.
یه نظر هم دارم ولی میترسم بقیه بیان ناسزا بهم بگن. ولی من میگم ، چون دوست دارم اگه فکرم اشتباه هست اونو تغییر بدم. راستش من با قراردادن اسم و شماره برنامه نویس در فرمها به این شکلی که در فرمهای بالا هست خیلی موافق نیستم. حتی بعضی وقتها میبینم که برنامه نویس شماره تلفنش رو روی قبضها هم چاپ میکنه. من همیشه این اطلاعات رو در پنجره معرفی برنامه قرار میدم. نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## kia1349

خيلي خوب و خيلي قشنگه محسن جان

----------


## هادی-محمد

ما بي صبرانه منتظر ادامه بحث هستيم.......

----------


## rahro

نگفتم محسن جان....!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mehran_337

در مورد آیکن ها اگه می تونستم بانک آیکنم را اینجا بزارم که از خدام بود اما حجمش بالاست . اما خدا نگه داره اینترنت و سایت گوگل . تا دلت بخواد راحت آیکن های جدید بهت می ده . اما خب واسه دست گرمی این لینکها رو نگاه کنید واسه دریافت آیکن های سه بعدی تا بنده جواب بقیه درخواستها را آماده کنم و در اختیار دوستان بزارم :


http://www.freeiconsweb.com/
http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/

اینها هم از سایت برنامه نویس :
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...8C%DA%A9%D9%86
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...8C%DA%A9%D9%86
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...8C%DA%A9%D9%86
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?p=510935
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...8C%DA%A9%D9%86
اینهم کار بچه های سایت دانشگاهمون :
http://www.afr.ac.ir/ftopict-509.htm...feadd316a074c7
و ...

----------


## mehran_337

> یه سئوال : وقتی تصویری رو برای زمینه فرم اصلی انتخاب میکنید ، سرعت لود شدن فرم کم نمیشه ؟


جالب اینجاست تصاویر رزولیشن مناسب وب که در همه جا خوب دیده می شه در فاکس تاره و مجبورم تمام عکسهام رزولیشن 300 dpi ( مناسب برای چاپ) و پسوند jpg باشه اونهم با بالاترین کیفیت . مسلما حجم عکسها هم افزایش پیدا می کنه . 
از اونجاییکه یه برنامه برای افراد مختلف ارائه خواهد شد بهتره که این تصاویر بصورت external ارائه بشه خب پس دیگه ربطی به حجم فایل اجرایی نخواهد داشت .
بعضی وقتها هم کلک رشتی نیازه مثلا در برنامه پایانه فقط اون عکس پایین که اسم شرکت نوشته شده external هست و بقیه بصورت داخل برنامه اجرایی استفاده شده . 
کلا تغییری در سرعت ندیدم . شاید افت داشته باشه اما ملموس نیست.





> ضمنا شکل فرم مربوط به مدیریت تعمیرگاه و دفتر مالی سال 85 رو خیلی خیلی دوست دارم. ( البته قسمت بالاشو )
> اگه میشه توضیح بده چه جوری اینکارو درست کردی


همونطوریکه می دونید جدا کردن بخشی از برنامه بطوریکه در جای دیگر قابل استفاده باشه کار پر درد سریه . ولی چشم ! به زودی این دو فرم را برایتان آماده خواهم کرد.و در همینجا آپلود می کنم .




> و باز هم اگه میشه بگو این آیکن های خشکلو از کجا گیر میاری. من که چند تا سی دی آیکون گرفتم ولی همشون افتضاح.


بعضی لینکها رو در پست قبلیم گذاشتم می توانید دانلود کنید . امکان آپلود نیست اما بعضی وقتها باید آیکن رو خودت طراحی کنی و یا آیکن موجود را دستکاری کنید که در این حالت png بهترین نوع می برای دستکاری و یا ایده برداری می باشد.




> راستش من با قراردادن اسم و شماره برنامه نویس در فرمها به این شکلی که در فرمهای بالا هست خیلی موافق نیستم. حتی بعضی وقتها میبینم که برنامه نویس شماره تلفنش رو روی قبضها هم چاپ میکنه. من همیشه این اطلاعات رو در پنجره معرفی برنامه قرار میدم. نظر شما چیه ؟


مسلما خیلی از بخشهای دیگر فرم بالا هم با فرمهای استاندارد ایکس پی مطابقت نمی کند . بلکه هر کدوم یک سلیقه شخصی است . و مورد پسند کاربر هم قرار گرفته است.
نظر شما هم محترم ولی کاریست دلخواه . من و شما می دانیم about چیست و اگر بخواهیم با نویسنده ارتباطی برقرار کنیم می رویم سراغ این گزینه اما مثلا کاربر برنامه پایانه یه شوفر راننده می باشد دنبال شماره تماس من می گردد و این مکان برایش بهترین حالت ممکن است .
در ثانی در وب سایت ها هم گزینه تماس با ما و هم در پایین هم می بینیم copyright ... قرار دارد . پس زیاد هم ابتکاری نیست . 
به هر حال قبول دارم که اصل استاندارد ویندوزی همون چیزی است که شما اشاره کردید...

----------


## IC_prog

بسیار زیباست .من شخصا از وقتی کارهای شما رو دیدم ایدهای خوبی به ذهنم رسید . مخصوصا *شبکه اینترنت - دفتر مالی 1385*
*( از 3DMAX غافل نشو ! )*
در مورد فرم دفتر مالی 1385 در قسمت سمت چپ (tree گزارشات) لطفا توضییح بدید که چطور این کار رو انجام میدید.

----------


## mehran_337

> در مورد فرم دفتر مالی 1385 در قسمت سمت چپ (tree گزارشات) لطفا توضییح بدید که چطور این کار رو انجام میدید.


متوجه نمی شم چه چیز عجیبی در این فرم هست که برای بار دوم سوال شد؟؟؟؟  :متعجب: 

این همان شی درخت است که در این بخش  توضیحات کاملی داده شده و بنده هم از همین فروم یاد گرفتم . جالب که وقتی این برنامه را می نوشتم (85) حتی نمی دانستم که راست به چپ می شود و فونتش را بلد نبودم تعویض کنم ( خوب به فرم دقت کنید ...) . بعد ها فهمیدم که از آیکن هم می شود کنارش استفاده کرد . :لبخند گشاده!: 
نحوه استفاده از treeview  در همین بخش موجود هست . 

نکت دیگری که در این فرم موجود است اینکه در آن سال بنده نمی دانستم چطور یک منو از راست به چپ طراحی می شود به همین خاطر اگر خوب نگاه کنید در انتهای منو سمت چپ نقطه چین می بینید.
چون منو های من با space راست به چپشان را تنظیم می کردم  :خجالت:  :اشتباه: 
و مجبور بودم با نقطه چین منو را به راست بکشانم  :گیج: 
دیگه بیشتر از اینها شرمندم نکنید و چیزی نگید که از ضایع کاریهام لو بدم .

----------


## parsdadeh

مبحث جالبیی! مشتاق ادامه...

----------


## shamim_41

آقای محسن عزیز 
فقط می تونم بگم به قول ما مشهدی ها دمت گرم خیلی بحالی لطف کنید مبحث رو ادامه بدید ما بی صبرانه منتظریم.

----------


## IC_prog

> متوجه نمی شم چه چیز عجیبی در این فرم هست که برای بار دوم سوال شد؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> این همان شی درخت است که در این بخش توضیحات کاملی داده شده.


آقا مهران با یه لینک ما رو خوشحال کن  :خجالت:

----------


## mehran_337

اگه بدونم با یه لینک خوشحال می شید خوب بیشتر می زارم :
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=tree

و این
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=tree

و یا
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=tree

و این
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=tree

البته کلاسهای متعددی هم در این زمینه نوشته شده است .

----------


## ashkan_gorg

سلام آقا مهران میتونم بپرسم که چه جوری یک منو داخل فرم راست به چپ میشه آخه درحالت عادی تست کردم ولی منو رو که داخل فرم میارم خطا میگیره

----------


## mehran_337

دوست عزی این هم مبحثیه که در این سایت قبلا جواب داده شده .
اینهم لینکش :
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...85%D9%86%D9%88 
و این یکی
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...85%D9%86%D9%88

----------


## ashkan_gorg

آخه در این صورت تمامی کنترل ها راست به چپ می شوند اگه نحواهیم اینجوری بشه چطور آخه نمیشه که تو فرم تمامی کنترل ها رو برداشت واگه بخواهیم از متن یا چیز دیگری استفاده کنیم مجبوریم از یک فرم دیگه استفاده کنیم داخل فرم قدیمی مثل formset

----------


## mehran_337

فقط فرم راست به چپ می شه . دلیلی برای استفاده از فرم ست نیست.
راه دیگری تا حالا پیدا نشده . از همه کنترلها هم می شه استفاده کرد حالا منظورتون و واضح تر بگید ....

----------


## ashkan_gorg

آخه تمام متن ها برعکس نوشته میشه ومتن تمام comman button ها برعکس نوشته میشه

----------


## mehran_337

برای من تاحالا پیش نیومده و در تعجبم . 
به هر حال اگر پرونده این مبحث تا اینجا تکمیل نشه بخش بعدی و نمی تونم بزارم . 
2 تا مبحث دیگه دارم تا این تاپیکم به اتمام برسم . 
فقط تا زمانیکه فرمهای درخواستیه بچه ها رو آماده کنم ، اگر موارد دیری به ذهنتون می رسه یا نیاز به توضیح داره بگید تا درموردش صحبت کنیم

----------


## mehran_337

خب . هر طوری که بود فرصتی پیدا شد تا فرم درخواستیه دوستان یعنی صفحه اول برنامه حسابرس آسان ( دفتر مالی سال 85) رو کدهای اضافی اش رو بردارم و اینجا براتون می زارم.
امید وارم که خواسته تون تامین بشه . اگر موردی کم داشت بگید تا بزارم

----------


## abdorreza

به به ، محسن جان عجب تاپیک باحالی راه انداختی. دمت گرم ببم جان.

  آیکون. به به !  من که تو رشت همسایت هستم. باید گالری آیکونهاتو بگیرم  ;-)

  خیلی کار جالبی کردی که این تاپیک را ایجاد کردی. ممنون.

----------


## mehran_337

پس از فرمهای اصلی بهتر دیدم کمی درمورد فرمهای داخلی برنامه صحبت کنیم.
اکثر فرمهایی که در بخش عملیات یا کدینگ محصولات و طرف حسابها هستند شباهت زیادی بهم دارند . بنده در مرحله اول لیست تمام رکورد ها را با قابلیت مرتب سازی و سرچ با دسترسی های متننوع در اختیار کاربر قرار می دهم تا تصمیم بگیرد و به ویرایش یا اضافه کردن رکورد بپردازد.

در تصویر فوق انتخاب رنگ رکوردها نیز بر عهده کاربر می باشد . هر ستون گرید اکثرا آزاد است و قابلیتهای تغییر سایز و جابجایی آن محدود نشده است . همچنین با کلیک بر روی هر ستون عمل مرتب سازی نیز میسر است . 
پس از دیدن این صفحه کاربر می تواند اطلاعات را ثبت یا ویرایش کند که این عمل در فرم دیگری صورت می پذیرد.


 
بعضی از فرمها مانند تصویر فوق باید از فرمهای کدینگ استفاده شود مثلا وقتی نام مشتری دریافت گردد چنانچه کاربر کد مشتری را حفظ نباشد از دکمه ای برای مشاهده لیست مشتری ها استفاده می کند که همان فرم اولیه برایش باز خواهد شد و امکان درج و ویرایش نیز در همان جا وجود دارد.


 
فرمهای اولیه نیز می تواند خود امکانات بیشتری را نیز دارا باشد :

 
در بعضی مواقع لازم است از گرید درون فرمهای اولیه نیز استفاده گردد بالاخص در برنامه های حسابداری


 

و یا بصورت شادتر:


 

و یا خیلی ساده :

 

بعضی مواقع هم مجبورید فرمهای چند لایه ای داشته باشید اما تا فرم بالایی بسته نشده به کاربر اجازه ندهید فرم زیری را انتخاب کند در اینجور مواقع استفاده از کانتینر اشتباه است از فرم استفاده کنید :

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ببخشید میشه بگین چه طوری میشه وقتی  show window =2 قرار داده میشه تا فرم بالایی بسته نشده فرم زیری انتخاب نشه یا اینکه به طور کلی این بحث رو توزیع بدین

----------


## mehran_337

ما بحثی درباره show window =2 نداریم چون این خاصیت زمانی استفاده می شود که می خواهیم محدوده نمایش فرم را تعیین کنیم یعنی آیا فرم دوم فقط در چارچوب فرم قبلی حرکت کند یا کل صفحه یا ارتباطی به فرم قبلی نداشته باشد.
چنانچه خاصیت always on top را برای فرمی برابر .t. قرار دهیم آن فرم نسبت به فرمهای قبل خود در بالاترین محیط قرار می گیرد و تا بسته نشود فرم پایینی قابل انتخاب نخواهد بود

----------


## ashkan_gorg

در هر صورت میشه به تمامی اشیای داخل فرم دسترسی داشت آخه اگه  always on top =2 باشه باز هم میشه روی آیکون ها کلیک کرد چطور مشه تمامی شی ها با فرم غیر انتخاب نشه

----------


## rahro

> Ø¯Ø± ÙØ± ØµÙØ±Øª ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø§Ø´ÛØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ø¢Ø®Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù  always on top =2 Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø¢ÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙØ´Ù ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø´Û ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ù ØºÛØ± Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙØ´Ù


Windowtype=1 > modal

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ± Ø±Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÙØ±Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ ÚÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯

----------


## mehran_337

ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø«Ø´ ÙØ±Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ . ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø´ÛØ§ . Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ± ÙÛØ³Øª.
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø² skip Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÛÙ ÙØªØºÛØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙ ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ø´ÙØ¯ ÙÙØªÛ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù .t. Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù ÙÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛÚ©Ù ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¢Ù ÙØªØºÛØ± .f. Ø´ÙØ¯ /. Ù¾Ø³ ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ ÙÙ ØºÛØ±ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛ Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§Ø´ÛØ§ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø´ÛØ§ ÙÙØ±Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø­Ù Ø´Ø¯ ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯ ÙØ­ØªØ±Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§ØºÛ ÙÙÙÙÛ Ø±Ù ØªÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ¯ÛÚ¯Ù ØµØ­Ø¨ØªÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯Ø´ ÙÙÛØ´Ù

----------


## mehran_337

ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¹Ú©Ø³Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ù ØªØ¹ÛÛÙ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ù Ú©ÛÙÛØª Ø¬ÙØª Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ø¢ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ù ÙÙÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ²Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø´ÙÙÙØ¯Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙÛ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÛØ²Ø§Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¨Ø­Ø« ØªØ§Ø«ÛØ± Ø¨Ø³Ø²Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯.
Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ± ÙÙØª Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« Ø±Ø§ Ø±ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÛÙ ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙØ³ØªÙ.
Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¬ÙØª ØªØ§Ø®ÛØ± Ø¹Ø°Ø± Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ.

----------


## ÙØ§Ø¯Û-ÙØ­ÙØ¯

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø±Ù Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø°ÙØ± ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù ØµØ¨Ø±Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙÙ

----------


## shamim_41

Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ù Ø´ÙØ§  Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¢ØºØ§Ø² ÙÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ Ø­ÙÛÙØªØ§Ù Ø¬ÙØª ØªÙÛÙ ÙØ± ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø±Ù ØµØ±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ØªØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø± Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø±Ø³Ø¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø´Ø®ØµØ§Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§ ÚÛØ²ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø±Ù ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙÛÙ  Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ±Ø§Ù ÙØ­ØªØ±Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ .

----------


## mehran_337

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ ÙÛ Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û ( Ø¢Ø®Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´) ÙÛØ² Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ø§Ø³Øª  Ù Ø¨Ù Ø²ÙØ¯Û Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯.

----------


## kia1349

ÙØ­Ø³Ù Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù.ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙÙ Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ¯Ù Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù¾Ù Ú¯ÙØ±Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ

----------


## IC_prog

Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù 
Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù hesab ÚØ·ÙØ± menu  Ø±Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ .( Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙÙÙÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©ÙØ¯.
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÛ scree  Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙØ¹ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¬ÙØª  hiden

----------


## mehran_337

> Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù 
> Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù hesab ÚØ·ÙØ± menu Ø±Ù ØºÛØ± ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ .( Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙÙÙÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©ÙØ¯.
> Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÛ scree Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙØ¹ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¬ÙØª hiden


Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ ÛÚ© ÙØªØºÛØ± Ø¹ÙÙÙÛ ÙØ«ÙØ§ mnuClick = .f. ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ.
Ø¯Ø± ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¹Ø¨Ø§Ø±Øª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ :

DEFINE PAD _1lk0psgwc OF (m.cMenuName) PROMPT "ÙØ±ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª" COLOR SCHEME 3 SKIP FOR mnuclick


ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ± ÙÙØª Ø§ÛÙ ÙØªØºÛØ± true Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙÙ ØºÛØ±ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
Ù¾Ø³ ÙØ± ÙÙØª ÙØ± Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ø´Ø¯ ÛØ§ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ¯ Ø¢Ù Ø§ÙÙ mnuClick=.t. ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬ Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ú¯Ø´Øª Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ mnuClick = .f.

----------


## IC_prog

Ø¶ÙÙ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø±ÙØ´Û Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ ÛØ§ Ù¾ÛØºØ§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.
ÙÙÛ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙÙØªÛ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙÙÙÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙØ´ÙØ¯ ÚÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø

----------


## mehran_337

ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù ØºÛØ±ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø´ ÚÙ Ø¢Ø³ÛØ¨Û ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ
Ø¯ÙØ³Øª ÙÙ ! Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ³ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú©ÙØªØ± Ø¨Ø´Ù . Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¹ Ø±ÛØ²Ø¨ÛÙÛ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¯ÛØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙØª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙØ±ÛØªÙÙØ§Û Ù¾ÛÚÛØ¯Ù ØªØ±Û ØµØ±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯.
ÙØ§ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø·ÙØ± Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ù ÙØ¯Ø§ÛØª Ú©ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛÚ©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ­ØªØ§Ø· Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù . Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ú¯ÛØ±ÛÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ¯ ÙÙØªÛ ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û ÙØ±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û ÙØ¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø´Ù.
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙÛØªØ´ Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ù.
ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø­Ø±Ú©Øª Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¯ÙØ¯Ù Ø¹ÙØ¨Ø´ ØºÛØ±ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¨ÙÚ©Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø­ÙØ§Ø³Ø´ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­ÛÙ Ø­Ø±Ú©Øª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ¯Ù Ø¹ÙØ¨ ÙØ²ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙØµÙØ±Øª Ø¹ÙØ§ÙØ¨Ø´ Ø¨Ø§ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ .

----------


## maryamb

Ø¹Ø§ÙÛÙ . ÙÙ ÙÙÚÙØ§Ù ÙÙØªØ¸Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø·Ø±Ø­ ÙØ§ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ

----------


## mehran_337

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ù¾ÙØ²Ø´ Ø¬ÙØª ØªØ§Ø®ÛØ± Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ´ØºÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ .Ù ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª Ø®ÙØ¨ Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ÛØ§Ø±Û ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙØ¯.
Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¨Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²Ù . 
ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ø§Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ØªØ±Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø²Ø§Û ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ 



Ø¯Ø± ØªØµÙØ± ÙÙÙ Ø·ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ú©ØªØ±ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù Ù¾ÛÙØ³Øª ÛÚ©Û ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¬ÙØª Ø²ÛØ¨Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø·ÙÙ ØªÚ©Ø³ Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ ÛÚ©Ø³Ø§Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù.
ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ú© Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ù ÛÚ© framepage ØªÚ© Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Û ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø§Ø´ÛØ§ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¢Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙØ¯ . 




Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² shape Ø¨Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù border Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙÛØ² ØªÙØµÛÙ ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯.
ÙÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛÚ©Ù Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´Û Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙÙ Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ§ ÚÚ© Ø´ÙØ¯ ÛØ§ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙÚ¯Ø±Ø³Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ :



Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù ØªÙÙØ¨Ø§Ø± ÛØ§ Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¬ÙØª Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø­ØªÛ ØªØµØ§ÙÛØ± ÙÙ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙØ¯




Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø³Øª ÙØ±ÙÙØ§ Ù Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø´ÛØ§ ÙÙ ÙÙØ±ÙÚ¯ ÙØ­ÛØ· Ø´ÙÙØ¯




Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ØªØºÛÛØ±Ø§Øª Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ØªØµØ§ÙÛØ± Ø­ØªÛ ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ :





Ù ÛØ§ 



Ù ÛØ§ 




Ø¨Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ±Ø§ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø±Ù ØªØµØ§ÙÛØ± ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø´ÛØ§ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ÛÚ© ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ²Û ÚÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ø§ Optiongroup Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ«Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø²ÛØ± :



Ù ÛØ§ ÙØ±Ù Ø²ÛØ± :



Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ØµÙØ­Ù html ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ§Û about Ù ÛØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¨ÛÙ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÚ© Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯:



ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙÛ Ø­ÙØµÙÙ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ÙØ§Û Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ø¬Ø°Ø§Ø¨ØªØ±Û Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ±ÛØ¯


Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ØªÙØ§Ù ÚÛØ²ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±ÛØ²Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¨Ù Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯ . Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ±ÙÙØ§ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¯ÙØªÙ .
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù ÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¯Ø±Ø¬ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ . ÙØ± ÚÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø¨Ú© Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø± ÚÙÙ Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´Øª ØªØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ² . ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø¨Ú© Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù . Ù ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ . Ù¾Ø³ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØ´ÙÛ Ø±Ø³ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±ÙÚ¯ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¹Øª Ø´Ù .
Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ø®Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø·Ø±Ø­ Ø¢ÙÛØ³ 2007 Ø±Ù Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ . ÙØ§ ÙØ§Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÙØ´ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²ÛÙ ÚÙ ÙØ°ØªÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙØªÛ ØªÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø´Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ. Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙÛ ØªØ±Ú© ÙØ§Ú©Ø³ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø´Ù

*:: Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§Ù Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙØªØ± Ø­Ú©Ø§ÛØª ÙÙÚÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÛØ³Øª ::*

----------


## kia1349

ÙØ­Ø³Ù Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯

----------


## shamim_41

Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø±Ø§  Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Û Ø¯Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø·Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ù Ù¾Ø¯Ø± Ù Ù¾Ø³Ø± ÛØ§ ÙÙØ§Ù parent  Ø¨Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÛÚ© ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨Ù . ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚØ±Ø§  olecontorl  (Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ) Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§Ù ÙØ±Ù ÛÚ© Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙÛØ´ÙØÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø­ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙÛØ´ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©ÙÛ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø´Ù .

----------


## mehran_337

> Ø¢ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Û Ø¯Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø·Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ù Ù¾Ø¯Ø± Ù Ù¾Ø³Ø± ÛØ§ ÙÙØ§Ù parent Ø¨Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÛÚ© ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨Ù . ÛÚ© Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚØ±Ø§ olecontorl (Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ) Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§Ù ÙØ±Ù ÛÚ© Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙÛØ´ÙØÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø­ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙÛØ´ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©ÙÛ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø´Ù .


Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ§ÛØ´Ø§Ù parent ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ³ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ±ÙÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± . Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØµÙØ±Øª ÙØ± ÙØ±Ù ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ± Ø§Ø¨Ø¹Ø§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¬Ø§Ø¨Ø¬Ø§ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙÛ ÙØ±Ø²ÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÙÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛÚ©Ù move ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙØ· Ø¯Ø± ÙØ­Ø¯ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ±Ù Ù¾Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø±Ú©Øª ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù ØµÙØ­Ù ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙØ§Ø¶Ø­Ø´ ÙØ±ÙÙØ§Û ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ ÙØ§Ú©Ø³ screen)  ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯
Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÛØ§ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÛØ¯.
ÙÙØ· Ø§ÛÙ ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± init Ø´Û ÙÙØ´ Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ±ÙÙ ÙØ³ÛØ± ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¹ØªÙ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙ Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ¬Ø§ Play ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² properties ÙØ±Ù.

----------


## shamim_41

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û ØªÙÛ init ÙÙØ´ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ø
this.movie = "e:\anbwin\clock9[1].swf"
ÙÙÛ ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´  ÙÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÚ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©ÙÛ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø®Ø§ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙØªÛ Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙØ´ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ .

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÛÚ© Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø³Ú©ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ÙÙ Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø´Ú©ÛÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ø³Ø±

----------


## mehran_337

Ø´ÙÛÙ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ! Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛ Ø´Ù ÙØ±ÙØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§Ø³ØªØ

Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø®ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§Ù !
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø²ÙÛÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª ÙÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø´Ú©Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¹Øª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ clock Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ picture /transring Ø±Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø±Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØ±ØµØª ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø§Ø³Ú©ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ ÙÛØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ´ ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø§ÛØªclock2.zip

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ 1Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ø¢Ù Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ÙØªÙØ§ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù

----------


## rahro

> Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ 1Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ø¢Ù Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ÙØªÙØ§ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù


Ø¯Ø± init ÙØ±ÙØª Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù 
This.SetAll("dynamicbackcolor","thisform.colorchen  g()", "Column")Ú©Ù colorcheng ÛÚ© ÙØªØ¯ Ø§Ø³Øª 
Ø­Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØªØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ¯ÙÛ 
if recno()=thisform.recorder
         RETURN RGB(0,255,0)
   else 
         RETURN RGB(255,255,255)
endif
thisform.recorder ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÙ¾Ø±ØªÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø­Ø§ØµÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù .

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÛØ¯Ùexperssion is invalid .use a valid experssion for dynamicbackcolor property.

----------


## rahro

> Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÛØ¯Ùexperssion is invalid .use a valid experssion for dynamicbackcolor property.


Ø¹Ø°Ø± ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§Ø­ Ø´Ø¯.

----------


## shamim_41

Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø®ÙØ¨ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù ØªÙÛÙ ÛÚ© ÙÙÙÙÙ  ÙØ±Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø²ÙØ§Ù ÙÙÚ©Ù ÙÛØ²Ø§Ø±Ù ØªÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø²Ø­ÙØªØ´ Ø§ØµÙØ§Ø­Ø§ØªØ´ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§.

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÛÚ© shapeØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¬Ø¹Ø¨Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ ÙØ§ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙØ¨Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙØ± Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±ÙÚ¯ ØªÙÛ ÛÚ© textbox/replace Ø¨Ø´Ù

----------


## binyaz2003

Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ± Ø³Ø¦ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯.
Displays the Windows Color dialog box and returns the color number of the chosen color.

GETCOLOR([nDefaultColorNumber])

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù (Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Ø§ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù)ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÙØªÛ Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ RGB Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙ

----------


## shamim_41

Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙØ·Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ¯. :Ú¯Ø±ÛÙ:

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ ÙÛØ¯Ù.Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª visible ÙØ±Ù Ø±Ø§ .t.Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØª .f. Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù Ø­Ù ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯.Ø¯ÙÙØ§Ù ÚÙ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª ÙØ§Û ÙØ±Ù Ø±Ø§Ø¯Ø±ÙØ³ÙØª init Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛØ¯ ÚÙÙ ÙÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±ÙØ±Ù .Ø³ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø®Ø§ØµÛØª desktoØ±Ø§ .t.Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## rahro

> Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù (Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Ø§ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù)ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÙØªÛ Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ RGB Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙ


ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¯ ØªÙØ¶ÙØ­ ÙÙØ¯ÙØ¯ ÙØ§ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ± Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø³ÙÙÙØ¯. ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø§ÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø­Ù ÙÙØ´Ù :
bcolor=GETCOLOR(255)
=messagebox(bcolor)

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ÙÙÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ·Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù shape.backcolor Ø§Ø³Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø²ÛÙ  return rgb(255,255,255) Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÛØ¯Ù.

----------


## rahro

> ÙÙÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ·Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù shape.backcolor Ø§Ø³Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø²ÛÙ  return rgb(255,255,255) Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÛØ¯Ù.


Ø¢ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ± ÙÙÙ ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÚÙ ÙÙÙØ±ÙØ§Ø¦ÙØ¯! Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ù RGB ÙÙØ³Øª Ø§ÙÙØ·ÙØ± Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÙ 
shape.backcolor=255

----------


## rezaTavak

Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¹Ø¬Ø¨ ØªÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø­Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ·Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³Ø´ Ø±Ø§ upload Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø

Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ØªÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ø

----------


## ashkan_gorg

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¢ÙØ§ Ø±Ø¶Ø§ ÙÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙÙÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©Ø¨ÛØ³Ù Ø±Ù Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø±Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÙÙ ØªÙÙÛÙ Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¢ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù ÙØ·Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ´ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯.ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§Ø§Ø²Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙ ØªÙÙÛÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ. :Ú¯Ø±ÛÙ:

----------


## ashkan_gorg

> Ø¢ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØ± ÙÙÙ ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÚÙ ÙÙÙØ±ÙØ§Ø¦ÙØ¯! Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ù RGB ÙÙØ³Øª Ø§ÙÙØ·ÙØ± Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÙ 
> shape.backcolor=255


Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ ÛÚ© shapeØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯Ø´ Ø²Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙØ®ØªØµØ§Øª Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛÙ ÙÙÛØ³Ù return rgb(255,255,255) ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±ÙÚ¯ shape ÙØ±ÚÛ ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø±ÙÚ¯ Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ :Ú¯Ø±ÛÙ:  :Ú¯ÛØ¬:

----------


## mehran_337

Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ØªÙÚ©Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² !
Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ¯ØªÛ Ø§Ø³Øª Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø± Ø´Ø§Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Û Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯Û ÚÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø Ø­ÛØ¯Ø±Û Ú©ÛØ§ Ø Ø³ÛØ¯ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø Ø¹ÙÛ Ø­Ø³ÛÙ Ø²Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø  Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¯Ø± Ø®ÙØ¨Ù Ø¹ÙÛ Ø§Ø³ÙØ§Ø¹ÛÙÛ Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù. 
Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙÙÛÙ ÙÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³Û Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ØªÙÙÛÙ ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ³Û Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ú©ÛØ§ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙØ· Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø´ Ø±Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙØ¯ØªÙØ§ Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§Ù 85 ÙÙ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ( Ø·Ø¨Ù ÙØ³Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ú©Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛÙ Ø¹Ø¶Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ÛÙ)
Ø§ÛÙÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´
https://barnamenevis.org/Ø¸Â¾Ø·Â§ØºÅ...·Â±Ø·Â¯-5.html

ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª 45 Ø¨ÛÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯ : https://barnamenevis.org/268324-post45.html


ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ³Ø§Ù ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©Ø¨ÛØ³Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯ ÛØ§ ÚÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¢ÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¬Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ¨Ù 29 ØªÛØ± ÙØ§Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÛÚ©Ø´ÙØ¨Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙØ³ ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯
Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ØªÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù ÙØ§ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ú©Ø´ÛØ¯ÛØ¯ ÙØªÙØ§ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¨Ø±Ù ÚÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¨Ø­Ø« ÙÙØ³Ø¨ØªÙØ§Û ÙÙÛ Ø´ÙØ³Û Ø±Ø§ ÚØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ØªÙØ§Û ÙØ°ÙØ¨Û ÙÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨ Ú©ÙÙ ØØØØ
Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ³Ø¯ . Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø­Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ØªÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯.
ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªØ§Ù ÙØµÙ Ù¾Ø± ÙØ´ØºÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù (Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙØ· ÙØ´ØºÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯) ÙØ³Øª . Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ú©ÙØªØ± ÙØ±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÛØ² ÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª . 
Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ§Ø´Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø§Ø³Ú©Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Ø¨ÛØ§Øª Ø¯ÛÙØ§Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ¸ ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙÙÙÙØ§Û Ø¢ÙÛØ³ 2007 Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø²ÙØ¯Û Ø¨Ù Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ§ Ø¨ØªÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø®ØªÛØ§Ø± Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÛØ² ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÙ.

----------


## rahro

> ببخشید من نمیدونم چه جوری باید توضیح بدم دوستان من یک shapeدارم که رنگش زرد من میخوام مختصات رنگ گرید را که توضیح دادین نویسم return rgb(255,255,255) میخواهم رنگ shape هرچی هستش بشه رنگ گرید


آخ كه منو ديوانه كردي :بامزه: 
خوب عزيزم تو همون متد بنويس 
return thisform.shape.backcolor

----------


## rahro

شكسته نفسي ميكنيد محسن جان. واي كه چقدر طمع دارم به معلومات و استعداد شما و ساير دوستان برسم . حيف كه بي استعدادتر من خودم.!

----------


## rezaTavak

اما تقویمی که من ارائه کردم هم کبیسه حساب میکند هم  قمری. البته قمری که خودتون بهتر میدونید! حرف و حدیث زیاد دارد!

اما چشم جناب مهران تقویم بنده را که در کلاس ارائه شده است تست بفرمایید و کار با مناسبتها هم با بنده گرچه من دارم روی تقویم سالنما کار میکنم.


اما حدث میزنم بعد از تابستان دیگر کمتر در خدمت شما عزیزان باشم. (شاید تداخل کلاس و کار و مشغله زندگی بسیار زیاد شود.)

----------


## shamim_41

> در مورد سوال اول باید عرض کنم که خیلی از برنامه ها تمام فرمهایشان parent می باشد یعنی مستقل از فرمهای دیگر . در اینصورت هر فرم می تواند در هر ابعادی در صفحه جابجا شود اما اگر فرمی فرزند فرم دیگر باشد هنگامیکه move می کنید فقط در محدوده فرم پدر حرکت می کند نه در کل صفحه مثال واضحش فرمهای ما در مقابل صفحه اصلی فاکس screen) می باشد


با تشکر از مهران عزیز
خوب حالا چطوری بفهمیم که این فرم فرم پدر یا پسر و نحوه ایجاد فرم پدر و پسر رو یک توضیحی بدین ممنون میشم.

----------


## mehran_337

جنب توکل ! منظورتان کدام تقویم است؟ بنده کلاس تاریخی دارم که کار شماست و همه مواردش تست کردم و درست است . یک کلاس برای تقویم داشتم که فکر می کنم جناب حیدری کیا زحمت کشیده بودند که من همان را فقط از لحاظ گرافیکی تغییر دادم که امسال متوجه شدم روزهای هفته را یک روز جلوتر می زند با تاریخ روز قبل.

جناب شمیم !
مهم نیست که بفهمیم کدام پدر است یا پسر . بلکه باید ببینیم کجا باید استفاده کنیم . برنامه هایی را دیده ام که همه فرمها بصورت مستقل از فرم اصلی کار می کنند . (شاید سلیقه ای باشد)
هر وقت دیدی فرمی فقط در محدوده فرم قبل خود می تواند move شود پسر آن فرم است.
البته این فقط همان خاصیت showwindow می باشد

----------


## rezaTavak

هرکس تابع در مورد تاریخ فارسی دارد اینجا بگذارد و پست ۳۷ و ضمیمه آن یعنی:
Calendar.zip

منظورم اینه.

در خصوص روز ژولیوسی چه می دانید؟

هم توضیحاتی داده ام.

----------


## binyaz2003

هر دوتا آدرس رو Page not found ميده.

----------


## rahro

اين لينك اول :
https://barnamenevis.org/%D9%BE...%B1%D8%AF.html
و اين دومي :
https://barnamenevis.org/%D9%BE...%AF%D8%9F.html

----------


## mehran_337

بازم واسه من not found میده

----------


## rezaTavak

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=7624

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=90352

----------


## ashkan_gorg

دوستان من یک فرم دارم که داخلش از منو استفاده کردم وتوی فرمم از چندتاعکس استفاده کردم که جای خروج و مینی مایز وعنوان فرم برای زیبایی استفاده کردم ولی منو بالای عکسها قرار میگیره چیکار کنم که منو زیر عکسها قرار بگیره.متشکرم

----------


## mehran_337

اگر راهی پیدا کردید حتما ما را هم در جریا بزارید.
منو بالا ترین عضو یک فرم است پس وقتی شما titlebar را حذف می کنید اول منو قرار می گیرد بعد بقیه اجزای فرم .

----------


## ashkan_gorg

اگه این راهی نداره چه راهی داره که بشه منو خشگل تربشه مثلا بشه نصف منو حذف شه وفقط تا جایی که منو وجود داره قسمت خاکستریش بیاد به نظر شما ممکنه؟

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

با سلام
اين رو يه نگاهي بندازيد 
فكر ميكنم مشكلتون حل ميشه

----------


## mehran_337

یعنی بازگشت به زمان داس؟؟؟؟!!!
این منو کاربردی نداره بالاخص وقتی که بخوایم برنامه زیباتر بشه.
در ضمن یه تستی بکنید ببینید چرا وقتی که فرم را حرکت می دهید منو از بین می رود.

----------


## ashkan_gorg

تشکر ازاینکه کمک کردین ولی هیچ کاربردی نداره منظورم استفاده از api ها بوده که باهاش بشه این کار رو کرد برای منوها

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

با اين تفاسير شما ميتونيد كلك بزنيد 
يعني بجاي اينكه منو رو داخل فرم اصلي برنامه بزارين يك فرم بدون تايتل و حاشيه بسازين و منو رو داخل اون قرار بدين و حالا اين فرم رو هر جايي كه دوست دارين روي فرم اصلي تنظيم كنيد ...

----------


## ashkan_gorg

منهم همین کار را میکنم ولی مشکلم چیز دیگست میخوام منو درهرجایی از فرم که من میخوام قراربگیره مثلا در وسط یا هرجای دیگه

----------


## NewFoxStudent

پیشنهاد جناب حمیدیانفر خیلی عالی بود
فکر میکنم با دستور Dock بشه یه کارایی کرد

----------


## NewFoxStudent

Dock 
Dockable 
Docked 
DockPosition 


اینهایک سری خواص فرم  هستند که میتونی ازشون استفاده کنی
من یه تست کوچیک زدم میدونم که میشه
اما الان مشغلم خیلی زیاده
اگه به مشکل برخوردی تا اونجا که بتونم کمک میکنم
در ضمن از دستورات زیر هم میتونی استفاده کنی

Dock Windo 
ADOCKSTATE()
WDOCKABLE()

سر فرصت باید کلاس تولبار متحرک رو برای فاکس طراحی کنیم 
یه چیزی مثل تولبارهای داتنت

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

فقط يه مشكل كوچولو وجود داره 
اونم اين كه  Dockable فقط براي فرمهاي كه in screen هستن كاربرد داره 
و اگر مثلا بخوايم يك فرم مادر MDI داشته باشيم و يك فرم child رو داخلش Dock كنم نميشه...

----------


## mehran_337

با این ترفند به فکر move و resize افتادین؟
اگه این دو خاصیت رو بزارید که باید کلی کد نویسی کنیم و معلوم نیست با سرعت های متفاوت چی از آب در بیاد.
اگر هم این دو خاصیت و از کاربر بگیریم که ممکنه بعضی وقتها کاربر و عصبی کنه و کاربر پسند نباشه

----------


## ashkan_gorg

حق باشماست آقا مهران پس بااین وضعیت نشدنیه دیگه

----------


## NewFoxStudent

بله باید کلی کد نویسی بشه اما برای یک بار و بعد میشه ازش خیلی جاها استفاده بشه
به نظر شما ارزشش رو نداره
من که فکر میکنم داره و بهتر از استفاده از کلاسهای آماده ارایه شده در سایتهای خارجیه

----------


## NewFoxStudent

من چند روز دیگه این کار رو شروع میکنم
امیدوارم دوستان کمکم کنند

----------


## binyaz2003

شما فقط براي شروع يک قلم کار رو انجام بديد :

تشخيص کليد Alt در *هر نوع* فرمي

----------


## mehran_337

دوست عزیز ! 
آقای حسین زاده حرفشون کاملا درسته . در این پروژه 2 تا فرم موجوده . پس وقتی کاربر Move انجام می ده فرم پایینی active در صورتیکه منو ها در فرم بالایی  قرار دارند . کاربر که این موضوع و خبر نداره . کلید alt و فشار می ده تا از طریق کیبورد به منوها دسترسی پیدا کنه می بینه که ای دل غافل منو فعال نمی شه . اما قبل از move با این عمل فعال می شدند . حال پیدا کنید پرتقال فروش را ...

----------


## NewFoxStudent

بله کاملا درسته و من به این نکته فکر نکرده بودم
حالا باید اول از همه پست قبلی رو پاک کنم و بعد راجع به این موضوع بیشتر تحقیق کنم

----------


## NewFoxStudent

ولی با تمام این تفاسیر هنوز هم نظر بنده این هست که این کار شدنیه و ارزش وقت گذاشتن هم داره
و از همه دوستان میخوام که من رو در این کار کمک کنند

----------


## mehran_337

ادامه این بحث را در تاپیک کلاسهای بی نیاز دنبال کنیم بهتره
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=54396&page=6

----------


## هادی-محمد

با سلام 
من در فرمي از  progressbar  استفاده نمودم و با برنامه installshield يك setup ساخته و برنامه را در رايانه اي كه ويژوال فاكس پرو نداشت نصب نمودم برنامه بخوبي اجرا شد ولي وقتي فرمي كه  progressbar  را داشت باز نمودم error داد و نمي توانست شي  progressbar  را در فرم پيدا نمايد مشكل در چيست ؟ كسي مي تواند كمكم كند؟ با تشكر.

----------


## NewFoxStudent

احتمالا progressbar شما در یک فایل ocx هست و شما اون ocx رو به setup اضافه نکردید

----------


## mehran_337

این شی درون فایل mscomct2.ocx درون شاخه windows\system32 قرار داره . که این فایل هم باید درون برنامه ات بزاری .

----------


## mehran_337

از قرار معلوم این پروگرسبار داستانی شده.
قبلا هم عرض کرده بودم می شه با تصاویر بدون نیاز به هیچ شی خارجی پروگرسبار شخصی با رنگهای مورد دلخواه ساخت.
من یه کلاسی ساختم که پروگرسابرش شکل ویستا هست . اینو براتون می زارم سورسشم که هست می تونید ببینید چه اتفاقی افتاده.نیاز به هیچ فایلی هم نداره
نظر هم بدین ممنون می شم و خواستید تکمیل می کنم

----------


## rahro

سلام 
خيلي ساده است اگر داراي نمايش درصد پيشرفت و كل زمان عمليات و زمان باقي مانده بود جالبتر ميشد. ولي از نظر گرافيك و ابتكار مثل هميشه , خيلي خوب بود.

----------


## mehran_337

علی عزیز ممنون از نظرت . 
در مورد درصد موافقم اما خب کار ساده ایه . این کلاس و در یکی از پروژه هام داشتم کار می کردم که دیدم این کاربر محترم سوال کردند گفتم بزارم اینجا.
اما در مورد زمان زیاد موافق نیستم چون خود ویندوز هم نمایش زمانی روند کار ش مثل کپ کردن و یا نصب ویندوز مشکل داره و اشتباه نشون می ده. اما خب اگه بخواهیم به این کلاس یه چشم یه کلاس کامل نگاه کنیم حرف شما متین و این هم می تونه از امکاناتش باشه. بازهم ممنون

----------


## هادی-محمد

با تشكر از اساتيد محترم 
ممنون كه با حوصله ما مبتديان را تحمل مي كنيد و با تشكر از مهران عزيز بايد عرض كنم حل مشكل من فایل mscomct2.ocx نبود بلكه فايل comctl32.ocx بود كه با كپي نمودن درون شاخه windows\system32 مشكل حل شد البته با راهنمائي شما دوستان علت را متوجه و با چند تست فايل را پيدا نمودم ولي چطوري اين فايل را بايد به setup اضافه نمود ؟

----------


## Ver0nica

سلام به تمام دوستان من میخوام یه فرم درست کنم که مثلا Background اون یه عکس باشه و فقط همون عکس تو فرم دیده بشه یعنی مثلا قسمتهایی از فرم که اون عکس رو پوشش نمیده دیده نشه تقریبا یه چیزی تو مایه های فرم به شکل دایره ولی من میخوام فرم به شکل عکس باشه مثلا تو بوترهای یاهو این مورد زیاد هست که طرف میاد شکل فرم رو مثل یه آدم درست میکنه یا...
اگه سورسی چیزی دارید بزارید ممنون

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.sweetpotatosoftware.com/S...97937474d.aspx

----------


## Ver0nica

ممنون ولی این مال ویژوال بیسیک نیست میشه یه سورس ویزوال بزارید؟

----------


## binyaz2003

پس لطفا خوب به محلي که پست زديد دقت کنيد، ببينيد کجا هستيد؟

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

دوست عزیز اگه بتونید کامپوننت های که از اونها برای زیبایی فرم های استفاده کردی رو بزاری یه دنیا ممنونت میشم

----------


## mehran_337

دوست عزیز !
همچنانکه عرض کردم تمام موارد فوق ابتکار استفاده از تصاویر می باشد و هیچ کامپوننتی در کار نیست .
حال اگر مورد خاصی مد نظر است بفرمائید تا روش استفاده رو تشریح کنم

----------


## saeed2008

سلام آقا مهران 
 می خواستم از شما یه خواهش کنم که اگر ممکنه فرمی رو که برای سیستم مدیریت تعمیرگاه توی پست 11گذاشتید رو به ما بدید و همچنین به ما بگید چه طور از این فرم ها در #C استفاده کنیم.
آخه ما دانشجو هستیم و داریم به عنوان پروژه یک سیستم هتل طراحی میکنیم .

*منتظر جواب شما هستم*

----------


## binyaz2003

جامعه برنامه نویس > پایگاه‌های داده  > پایگاه‌های داده و استفاده از آنها  > پایگاه داده Foxpro

 :متفکر:

----------


## arashkhaan2002

آقا مهران مطالب مفیدی بود استفاده کردم اگه ممکنه اون تقویم برنامه تعمیرگاه حسن زاده رو برام بگذازید .
ممنون وب سایت من
www.sepandonline.com

----------


## arashkhaan2002

آقا مهران مطالب مفیدی بود استفاده کردم اگه ممکنه اون تقویم برنامه تعمیرگاه حسن زاده رو برام بگذازید .
ممنون وب سایت من
www.sepandonline.com

----------


## arashkhaan2002

من دنبال یک فونتی به فرم B Nazanin میگردم که در و فاکس اینگلیسی هم تایپ کنه نمیدونم چرا نازنین یا فونتهای از این دست در فاکس اینگلیسی تایپ نمیکنه ...

----------


## mehran_337

فرم اصلی برنامه مدیریت تعمیر گاه رو برای دوستان آماده کردم . اگه اشکالی داشت بفرمائید .

----------


## arashkhaan2002

سلام ممنون از فرم ، شما از چه فونتی در برنامه هاتون استفاده میکنید؟ ضمنا در اول اغلب برنامه ها هنگام شروع برنامه صفحه کوچکی نمایش و سپس ناپدید میشود که درباره برنامه نویسنده نام ورژن و ...
اطلاعاتی میدهد که اصطلاحا Splash نامیده میشود آیا در فاکس هم تو این مایه ها چیزی هست؟

----------


## arashkhaan2002

آقا مهران فایل mi2sh رو میخواد!

----------


## arashkhaan2002

آقا مهران فراموش کردید ساعت وسط تقویم رو بگذارید

----------


## mehran_337

من به شخصه فونت tahoma برای فرمها استفاده می کنم اما کد ها مانند کد مشتری شماره فاکتور b mitra بصورت درشت و در گزارشات هم تیتر و میترا برای فارسی و اگر عبارت انگلیسی هم داشت از Tahoma یا arial در بقیه موارد نوشتار ن بصورت عکس است نه متن مثل لوگوها یا هدر گزارش

در مورد splash قرار نیست فاکس یا هر زبان دیگری کاری انجام بده بلکه ابتکاریست . فرمیست همراه با عکس که در *اولین صفحه* همین تاپیک بخشی را بطور مفصل به همین موضوع اختصاص دادم که نمونه تصاویر را هم می توانید مشاهده کنید

ساعتهایی که در وسط تقویم مشاهده می کنید همه فایل فلش می باشد که با قرار دادن ساعتهای swf که به تعداد فراوانی در نت یافت می شود با دستورات اجرای فلش در فاکس که قبلا در تاپیکهای مختلفی توضیح داده شده قرار گرفته است
mi2sh همان تابعی تاریخ شمسی است که در بخش* تاریخ شمسی* همین سایت قرار دارد و همچنین در مجموعه های تقویم شمسی این سایت و یا هر روشی که تاریخ شمسی را بر گرداند می تواند استفاده شود

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

آقا مهران می دونم خیلی دیره ولی تا حالا فرصت نشده بود که این پست رو ببینم حالا که دیدیم خیلی چیزهای باحالی توش بود آفرین به این همه خلاقیت گرافیکی تون در آخر هم اینکه حیف ام اومد از تون تشکر نکنم .

----------

